# Last one I ever caught



## norman vandyke (Mar 9, 2016)

I guess I missed the notice about this new topic area but upon looking through, it seems to be for showing off stuff. Kinda a bad picture( picture of a picture). That's me in the middle about 15 years ago with my most recent paddle fish. I've lost a lot bigger but that one weighed in at 62 pounds. A lot of work to hook one but very fun to reel in.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 9, 2016)

I've heard they are good eating is this true?


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 9, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I've heard they are good eating is this true?


I didn't like it at all plus only about 1/3 or less of it is edible.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JohnF (Mar 9, 2016)

Ive talked to some who snag them below dams in the spring of the year. On the Missouri river. Do they also bite on a hook if you bait it right?


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 9, 2016)

I've also heard the snagging thing and would be interested to hear more.


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 9, 2016)

They only eat microbes, so snagging is the only way to get them. Season for them usually starts in May and ends within a week or two for the place I caught that one but there's a second tag you can get to fish for them on ther Missouri anywhere above Fort Peck dam.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohnF (Mar 9, 2016)

That would sure be a blast. But if I were to drive that far I'd sure go for the walleyes in Ft Peck reservoir. I've been there a couple times and sure did well.


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 9, 2016)

JohnF said:


> That would sure be a blast. But if I were to drive that far I'd sure go for the walleyes in Ft Peck reservoir. I've been there a couple times and sure did well.


I've never done any walleye fishing specifically. I'm usually after catfish, though I have hooked ther occasional walleye and saugeye in the process.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 9, 2016)

Walleye is a spectacular eating fish. I like catfish, too, but walleye is better. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 9, 2016)

Ever had sturgeon? Tastes just like walleye but no bones to pick out and a lot bigger.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 9, 2016)

I never had any sturgeon. They catch them on the rainy river, not that far from me, in the spring. But I have always been a walleye fisherman.or hung with those who were I guess. So I haven't messed with any of those fish like sturgeon and paddlefish, although I sure wouldn't mind. I do occasionally go muskie fishing, living just a few miles from a world class muskie lake. But that's slow going usually so I get bored and switch to fishing walleyes. Its also a great walleye lake. Too bad we can't trade some walleye fillets for some of those sturgeon steaks.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 9, 2016)

Heres a northern pike from the Missouri river. Its just under 48" and just under 30 lbs. I got that one about 20 years ago but it still looks good on my wall. Lots of walleyes from the old muddy too. Probably 20 over 30" although I never could bring myself to have any mounted. I always thought I'd get a bigger one next time. One time on Peck, 8 of us, in 3 boats caught 35 walleyes over 27" in one day. Middle of July 100 degree in the shade. 4 were over 31".

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 9, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Heres a northern pike from the Missouri river. Its just under 48" and just under 30 lbs. I got that one about 20 years ago but it still looks good on my wall. Lots of walleyes from the old muddy too. Probably 20 over 30" although I never could bring myself to have any mounted. I always thought I'd get a bigger one next time. One time on Peck, 8 of us, in 3 boats caught 35 walleyes over 27" in one day. Middle of July 100 degree in the shade. 4 were over 31".
> 
> View attachment 99058


Northern pike is definitely one of my favorite fish. I think the best fishing I ever had for those was in western North Dakota near the Canadian border.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd love to share a trip for those toothy bassers some time Norman


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 9, 2016)

JohnF said:


> I'd love to share a trip for those toothy bassers some time Norman


Only Ever fished up there once. Best damn pike fishing ever though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## gman2431 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice pike!

And norm why did your walleye have bones? We catch them all the time and never have problems after a good fillet job with bones. Pike on the other hand you have to know what you're doing when cutting them up or it's bone city.


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 10, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Nice pike!
> 
> And norm why did your walleye have bones? We catch them all the time and never have problems after a good fillet job with bones. Pike on the other hand you have to know what you're doing when cutting them up or it's bone city.


Lol. I just meant that sturgeon don't have bones. So much easier to prepare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 10, 2016)

ahhh got ya!


----------

